# New fish tank



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

Hey guys! Im getting a new 15 gallon tank. this is my first real aquarium. I'm not really sure which fish to put together. I had one other tank before and my fish had some problems with eachother so we ended up having to seperate them  petsmart told me that they were compatible, but apparently they weren't. i cant remember what types i had in there. So i was wondering if anyone could assist me and maybe tell me how many of what fish would be good in a 15 gallon tank, also what plants or accessories would be essential for those fish. Any other tips you may have for a beginner would be greatly appreciated. thank you! -Kelly


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well first off, do you want agressive, or peaceful? you may want a heater, thermometer, filter a siphon(can hold off on this until you actually get your fish!) and a testing kit. theyre pretty much all you need to set up your tank and begin cycling. and youll need your choice of gravel or sand


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

thank you! what fish should i add after the cycle is over? i want to try to keep it colorfull, rather have a peaceful tank. But its only 15 gallons. but its a bowl...http://store1.yimg.com/I/everythingfurniture_1839_82023664 thats the one im getting, so i dont know what kind of fish would be okay in it, it has a heater, light, filter, pump, plastic plants and gravel


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

That's a coffee table!
1. Where does the light go?
2. What sort of filter is it?
3. You do realise the condensation will have an effect on the underside of the coffee table surface? (although the vents look good).

Assuming the light is good enough and that the pump and filter do their job, I guess the table tank will be fine. One advantage it has is the high surface area - giving you plenty of opportunity to get the surface agitated.
I'd stick to plastic plants too, as the lighting and depth of tank may not be sufficient enough for some.

As for fish, you're either going to want a few big colourful fish or lots of small colourful ones. 
Perhaps a school of Danios or Rasbora, or perhaps 15 or so Neon/Cardinal Tetra?

First off, I'd advise reading up on things.
Try:
http://www.fishprofiles.net/faq/fish-popular.asp#first
(a good site - explains WHY you do things)
http://www.practicalfishkeeping.co.uk/pfk/pages/tools.php
(use these calculators to find your surface area and to give you hints on fish numbers - I'd stick with about 1.5" fish per gallon if I were you).

Good luck with the table - perhaps you could post some pictures of how it looks when you've got it set up?


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

thank you for your help!!! Ill make sure to post some pictures when i get it, it wont be for a few months though. thanks again!-Kelly


----------



## whnthsungoesdwn (Mar 27, 2005)

i think the light is on the bottom in the middle, you can see the reflextion of it. i believe the filter is an undergravel filter. do you have any suggestion for more colorful fish? besides the neons?


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Have a look at the following link.
http://www.fishprofiles.com/profiles/fw/

You can search through the categories or specify certain criteria for the fish.

Given it's a 15Gal, I'd suggest two or three 10cm fish maximum, but I think because of the limited depth and therefore swimming range, you'd be better off with around 10 small fish.


----------



## osteoporoosi (Jan 27, 2005)

Are you shure that you want a tank of that kind? Are you shure that it is a 15g?I don't think that is really suitable for any kind of fish.
But if you really want to do it then ruby tetras, cardinals, neons, or harlequin rasboras would be fine. 10cm long fish is way too big for a 15g!


----------



## [bt] (Mar 3, 2005)

Mmmm...perhaps it is.


----------

